# Aluminum Chainsaw Box for "Onboard Saws"



## Boog (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw this storage box for sale locally on CL, may be a common thing, but I never saw one of these before, smart idea! 

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3500420917.html


----------



## Thistle (Dec 28, 2012)

That's pretty cool.Never seen one like it before.I'd think you'd need extra length in the main compartment to slide the bar in the scabbard.Since its not flexible like softer plastic ones.


----------



## Boog (Dec 28, 2012)

Thistle said:


> That's pretty cool.Never seen one like it before.I'd think you'd need extra length in the main compartment to slide the bar in the scabbard.Since its not flexible like softer plastic ones.


 
Yeah, I thought that too, but the ad said he kept a 441 with a 24" bar in it, must be bigger than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 28, 2012)

My back hurts just thinking about it.Over the years I've carried around enough boxes & tool totes made from 3/4"plywood to know its not much fun.


----------



## KodiakII (Dec 28, 2012)

I would line the saw side with some foam too keep it from scuffing up your saw....but that's just me, my wife has accused me of waxing mine.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 28, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> my wife has accused me of waxing mine.


What's wrong with that???


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'd want a rear loading door for the saw on that box.  That'd be a nice permanent box on the tongue of your firewood trailer, but definately NOT a practical carry-'round saw case....


----------



## bogydave (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice tool box. 
I like Scotty's idea.
Mounted permanent would make it more  user friendly


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and you live to close to one another.....

I seen that also Plus, I just bought another 036 Pro (that's #3 now) today off of eBay! 

Pics forthcoming


----------



## Boog (Dec 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Me and you live to close to one another.....
> 
> I seen that also Plus, I just bought another 036 Pro (that's #3 now) today off of eBay!
> 
> Pics forthcoming


 
You should buy that box to put your new pro into .......................... ahhhh, bought that pro off ebay huh, should have known cause I know it wasn't on CL around here, I've got that locked down tight  .


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 30, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> Saw this storage box for sale locally on CL, may be a common thing, but I never saw one of these before, smart idea!
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3500420917.html
> 
> ...


 
That would go real well on my trailer bolted down ! Very cool.

Pete


----------



## Boog (Dec 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> That would go real well on my trailer bolted down ! Very cool.
> 
> Pete


 
As of an hour ago, I saw it was still for sale!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 30, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> As of an hour ago, I saw it was still for sale!


 
I am thinking of welding one big enough for two saws a beer cooler and a fishing poll 

Pete


----------



## Boog (Dec 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am thinking of welding one big enough for two saws a beer cooler and a fishing poll
> 
> Pete


 
Ah, yes, the fishing pole, now you got my blood boiling, if it wasn't so cold I'd be out fiberglassing on the Whaler I'm restoring/pimping out!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 30, 2012)

I am wishing for the lakes to freeze so I can load the saw go cut then ice fish on the way home. We could not do that last year with extended fall sorry excuse for a winter. 

Pete


----------



## Thistle (Dec 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am thinking of welding one big enough for two saws a beer cooler and a fishing poll
> 
> Pete


 

I'd either put wheels on that mofo or permantly attach it to a 2 wheel dolly....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 31, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I'd either put wheels on that mofo or permantly attach it to a 2 wheel dolly....


Right on brother it would wear you out carrying it around all day !

Pete


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 1, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Right on brother it would wear you out carrying it around all day !
> 
> Pete


 
That and whatever saw you put in it cannot weigh more than some of these rounds we deal with. Throw it in the truck or trailer, get the saw out when you get there. Put the saw back when done, take it off the truck/trailer when you get home. Now, I cannot wait to get a welder. So many projects for me to screw up with it, like a case for my MS660. Then again, the MS660 is fairing pretty well on the truck floorboards. The MS261 is probably jealous because it has to ride in the bed.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a big weatherguard box mounted on my firewood trailer... it would fit the 660 with a 28", 7900 with a 25", 372 with a 20" and a dolmar 5100 with a 13" but spare chains, 36" bar, files, etc.  you never know what you are going to run across and need to be prepared for everything....I'm working on building a dump trailer and going to have scabbards built into the side and loops to lock the handles down.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I had a big weatherguard box mounted on my firewood trailer... it would fit the 660 with a 28", 7900 with a 25", 372 with a 20" and a dolmar 5100 with a 13" but spare chains, 36" bar, files, etc. you never know what you are going to run across and need to be prepared for everything....I'm working on building a dump trailer and going to have scabbards built into the side and loops to lock the handles down.


 
Currently I have a truck box mounted on the front of my trailer. It holds everything and then some but I would rather have a 10ft bed than an 8ft so it is probably getting traded for a tongue mount box. I am thinking about welding one on the tongue with diamond plate steel on to it.

Pete


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I had a big weatherguard box mounted on my firewood trailer... it would fit the 660 with a 28", 7900 with a 25", 372 with a 20" and a dolmar 5100 with a 13" but spare chains, 36" bar, files, etc. you never know what you are going to run across and need to be prepared for everything....I'm working on building a dump trailer and going to have scabbards built into the side and loops to lock the handles down.


 
Are you building the trailer yourself? That is one of the projects I want to try tackling once I get my welder. Was thinking about a 5x10 trailer and/or a 5x10 dump trailer. Just need to figure out where to start. Might get a set of plans from Northern Tool and see if they provide any decent guidance.


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

I have an old 5x10 tilt trailer now that I use for wood, and I was also thinking about how to mount a cylinder on it to dump it too.  It tilts exactly in the center, so a full balanced load would tip pretty easy I think.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I have an old 5x10 tilt trailer now that I use for wood, and I was also thinking about how to mount a cylinder on it to dump it too.  It tilts exactly in the center, so a full balanced load would tip pretty easy I think.



I have a tilt trailer that I would be willing to trade for a decent used saw? Its jot a dump trailer? Hut its a 12 ft tandem axle that tilts??  

Just an offer. I'll talk to you still soon.


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

Lets see.............. air compressor for a used saw, tilt trailer for a used saw, wife's going to come over and cook for me for a used saw, I'm starting to see a pattern developing here.............. by the way I just ordered one of those high performance 360 pro carbs, a brand new one, from Hong Kong for $18.75 plus 4.89 S&H.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get here.  Oh wait, we were supposed to stop that thread................ forget what I just said.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Lets see.............. air compressor for a used saw, tilt trailer for a used saw, wife's going to come over and cook for me for a used saw, I'm starting to see a pattern developing here.............. by the way I just ordered one of those high performance 360 pro carbs, a brand new one, from Hong Kong for $18.75 plus 4.89 S&H.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get here.  Oh wait, we were supposed to stop that thread................ forget what I just said.



Hah.... When I come out, I am bringin all kinds of chit!! We're gonna make a Deal!  

Yep. My wife won't be Happy,  but I will make it up


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have a tilt trailer that I would be willing to trade for a decent used saw? Its jot a dump trailer? Hut its a 12 ft tandem axle that tilts??
> 
> Just an offer. I'll talk to you still soon.


 
I have saws, need trailer.... hmmmm


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Are you building the trailer yourself? That is one of the projects I want to try tackling once I get my welder. Was thinking about a 5x10 trailer and/or a 5x10 dump trailer. Just need to figure out where to start. Might get a set of plans from Northern Tool and see if they provide any decent guidance.


 
I've built a couple trailers already... I was going to use an exting frame.  I would want HD axles and frame under mine.  if I"m going to make the effort to make a dump trailer, it is going to haul quite a bit more than a pickup truck....

here's the last one i built, or cut completely apart, flipped rails, extended them and added 3 feet of width and 9 feet of lenght... basically built it over from scratch... HD for what it is, former 14K lb generator trailer. I used to be a fabricator nd have worked with quite a bit of hydraulics.  i think it would be relatively easy to accomplish, I did build a front end loader for my little diesel kubota-like tractor out of all scrap metal....


----------

